# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Software Upgrade Einscan-s

## Neil51

Hi Everyone
Anybody  tried the Einscan-s software  upgrade yet.I am keen to know if it addresses some of the issues raised in other threads.I am still waiting for my new scanner after a major issue with the current one .Shining 3d response  has been fantastic to date .
It would seem they have listened to the comments on the scanner .

----------


## Hugues

I have upgraded last night but unfortunately I cannot scan anymore, the projector does not display the black and white stripes anymore, I only see the black cross.

I contacted shinning, but no news so far.

----------


## Neil51

Hey Hugues
Did you have the on screen scan invert before the grating stopped? And did the projector phase on and off?
Thats what happened with mine.I didnt get to try freescan yet -made a turntable and all ready to go when mine gets sorted.
As you saw on the email notice the second batch is being distributed -hope yours gets sorted soon also.They are trying to sort it-always difficult being an early adopter-sometimes pays to wait till the bugs have been sorted.

----------


## Hugues

No, no similar problem.
I just see the black cross, nothing else.

----------


## Hugues

> I have upgraded last night but unfortunately I cannot scan anymore, the projector does not display the black and white stripes anymore, I only see the black cross.
> 
> I contacted shinning, but no news so far.


i don't like to quote myself but...so far no response from Shining 3d :-(

Question: before upgrading to 1.4, we are requested to remove 1.2, which i did. Does it mean then we need to re-caibrate using the turntable ? I guess so because the ini file containing the calibration parameters are gone.

That might explain my problem ?

Or anyone managed to upgrade and free scan successfully without having to re-calibrate ?

----------


## Hugues

LOL didn't like to answer my own post but...Shining 3d finally replied to me and they confirmed we have to re-calibrate after upgrade to 1.4

Which they had written this before, maybe there was a way to avoid this by keeping aside the file containing the calibration parameters.

Anyway. I'll do it over the weekend.

----------


## Nerv

Here is a tip on calibration, let the scanner run with the projector on for a while so it warms up before you calibrate. I have found the accuracy is better if you do. 

Also, be very careful when you scan that you watch your video card memory. I downloaded "Techpowerup GPU-Z" to monitor this. If you try to manually align or delete a scan, that "align" screen will instantly double your video memory usage. The moment you exceed your video card memory limit, the software crashes. 

If you are over half your video memory used and you get a bad alignment, do not try to delete a scan or align. Just finish and save otherwise you will lose everything. 

So if you are scanning larger objects like I am, you will need at least a 4GB video card. The more you have, the better.

----------


## Hugues

Man ! Shining should pay you for all this science ! :Big Grin: 

About the warning up, then when we scan we should let it warmup too, right ?

How many minutes of warming up is enough you think ?

----------


## Hugues

I confirm now, my problem (no light stripes) is solved after re-calibrating under version 1.4

----------


## Hugues

Wow ! I'm impressed with version 1.4 !!

In free scan mode ( i don't use the turntable much) it's much faster than before ! The scan time might be a bit faster, not sure, but when you click next to go to auto-align, it's almost immediate. Before it used to take a few seconds to come back. Cool. And the loading of the alignment scans is uch faster.

ALso, i mentioned in another post i could never get a 3 points semi-auto to align properly, now i got 3 done in a row, perfect match !

Is this because of upgrade to version 4 ? Or the fact that i started to free scan right after the calibration without closing the scanner or software ?

Do you guys see the same improvement ?

Meshing is also faster.

----------


## Rebecca

if no any reply here, please send mail to us directly, which will be faster.  :Smile:

----------

